# العدادات الموجودة في الطائرة



## kaaoda (20 يونيو 2012)

اريد ان اعرف ما هي العدادات التي يجب ان تكون في الطائرة ارجو منكم الرد علي الموضوع باجابة وافية


----------



## mustafatel (2 يوليو 2012)

أرجو الإستفادة

​


----------



## mohamd.gamr (25 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## emad35 (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## غندورر (30 يناير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

